# MFS Egg share age limit reduced!



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Gutted! Did you know this? I had my heart set on egg share at MFS and at an open evening last year there was no mention of this. Care do at least still seem to have a limit of 36. I'm 33 and just missed out. Actually really upset right now  
http://www.manchesterfertility.com/blog/item/your-questions-about-our-egg-donor-egg-sharer-age-criteria/

/links


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

That seems a really low age for egg sharing. Scary as im 33  in a few weeks!
Big hugz to you  
Do you know what you're going to do?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

That's crap! They could have at least warned patients who are waiting to apply. I'd get in touch with other clinics ASAP, get consultations going with them.


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it changed at the beginning of the year. It spurred me on to get tested quickly (had planned a couple of goes at IUI first). Unfortunately my AMH levels are too low, so we're back to IUI.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

It must have been fairly quick because no mention at all in November. Oh well, I'll get over it. On talking to my wife we'll prob have a go at IUI at MFS then if it doesn't work move on to CARE to look at egg donation. Got our consultation booked 9th April anyway x


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck. We're in two days after you on the 11th.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks and best of luck to all xx


----------

